# Lebron Walking of Early



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This doesn't seem to be a big deal to me: game was over and he was frustrated.

Thoughts?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

On PTI Michael Wilbon acted like he left the arena halfway through the 4th. The game was over, LeBron knew they were just going to run the clock out. It only looked bad because it was LeBron who took the last shot, so he was very visible to the camera. If someone else shot it, nobody would even notice this incident.

Another board was comparing it to Pippen sitting out the last shot in the playoffs. Ridiculous, I don't even know if those people believe their own words.

Adam Morrison crying on the floor and letting JP Batista take the last shot was a lot worse, but you'll never hear anything bad about that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wait. What happened? I watched the game and don't remember this happening. People are retarded. It's a good thing Lebron stopped listening to the media in high school.

The only thing I noted after the game ended was Tyron Lue and I think Lorenzin Wright getting a picture, I think, taken with Larry Hughes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, this is a non-issue. I think he was more frustrated at getting booed than anything.

Oh, and Wilbon needs to grow up when it comes to Lebron. Just because he wants Wade to be better, and Lebron smoked his Wizards in the playoffs, Wilbon is getting out of hand. Nothing ever nice to say about Lebron. Sometimes I just wish he's shut up. And I'm a fan of his.

People want to make a big deal about everything Lebron does. They just sound dumb.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Randy Moss did it with two seconds left and was labeled a quitter and selfish. Why does Lebron get a free pass?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

It seem slike Lebron has had a few questionable acts this year.....did he not pretend to get up and start a preseason game, only to then sit down and not play a minute. Nice joke.........?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Randy Moss did it with two seconds left and was labeled a quitter and selfish. Why does Lebron get a free pass?


 Past History?

I also think Moss gets a lot of unnecessary crap as well


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Guys at the game said LeBron left but he came back. And the guys at the game weren't making a deal over it. Maybe it looked worse on TV than it did in person, that's my guess.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

RoyWilliams said:


> Randy Moss did it with two seconds left and was labeled a quitter and selfish. Why does Lebron get a free pass?


Hahaha.

The idea that people are even caring about this is ridiculous.

Atlanta was dribbling out the clock. 

Who. Cares.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Absolute garbage, the media has nothing to talk about. **** them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Those "Head-On" commercials are crazy. And now they are playing on the craziness. The people who came up with that marketing campaign are geniuses to be feared.

Oh and is there video someplace of this, because I didn't even notice this happen at the end of the game.

The thing I'm miffed about is twon consecutive games Lebron and the Cavs have gotten trash talked and not responded. They are looking soft to the rest of the league. Letting preppie boy Sean May stare down Lebron, Tyron Lue trash talk the whole Cavs team.

And no response?

If you're not going to respond with your play, the least you can do is get in their face.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Like I said in the game thread, if a scrub team started disrespecting his team, Kobe Bryant would have a response. DWade may not, but he has Zo and Payton and a lot of veterans who have a lot of pride. I question the pride of this team sometimes.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

I just heard about this on TNT today. 

So what's the issue here? LeBron giving up on his team? Come on man.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> The idea that people are even caring about this is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Well Atlanta took off down the court with all the Cavs giving chase, minus Lebron who walked the other way.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

he walked off the court early tonight too. with minutes left on the clock too...**** he's gonna get it now...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

RoyWilliams said:


> Well Atlanta took off down the court with all the Cavs giving chase, minus Lebron who walked the other way.


Took off? Giving chase? You've got to be kidding me...

I dunno if you watched the game or not, but it was pretty clear the game was over. 

The Hawks were dribbling out the clock. This is more about the fact that it's another reason to try to rip on Lebron, rather than being about walking off the court while the last few seconds run off.

Ask yourself this: Would you be so concerned about this if it was any other player?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Ask yourself this: Would you be so concerned about this if it was any other player?


Before you ask that you need to put it in perspective. If it were another player would they really get away with it? LeBron is a media-darling. Can you imagine the reaction and flames caused if Kobe did such a move?

LeBron's lucky he can get away with it. If it weren't a star, or if it were another star such as Kobe, he wouldn't be so lucky.

I'm not concerned about it. Honestly, it just shows a lack of respect for his teammates. If anyone should be upset it's the Cavs organization. He did it out of frustration, he's young, the game was over. Great. It's still disrespectful.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Before you ask that you need to put it in perspective. *If it were another player would they really get away with it?* LeBron is a media-darling. Can you imagine the reaction and flames caused if Kobe did such a move?


Yes. Players do it all the time. Almost every game where the clock is dribbled out. 



Lachlanwood32 said:


> *LeBron's lucky he can get away with it. If it weren't a star, or if it were another star such as Kobe, he wouldn't be so lucky*.
> 
> I'm not concerned about it. Honestly, it just shows a lack of respect for his teammates. If anyone should be upset it's the Cavs organization. He did it out of frustration, he's young, the game was over. Great. It's still disrespectful.


He's obviously not "getting away with it", given the way people are blasting him. His teammates don't care. Cavs fans don't care. The only people who care are the people that 1) Didn't watch the game, or 2) Are looking for a reason to bash Lebron.

Having watched the game live, and then watching all the drama ESPN was making out of it, I couldn't believe it. Cheryl Miller was absolutely correct, this is just a classic case of people making a mountain out of a molehill.

An by the way, Kobe would have received the same treatment as Lebron. They would have bashed him for being a bad teammate and all of that crap. And they'd still be wrong. 

You do know he never left the court, right? I mean really, I can't imagine why people would care about this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'm not concerned about it. Honestly, it just shows a lack of respect for his teammates. If anyone should be upset it's the Cavs organization. He did it out of frustration, he's young, the game was over. Great. It's still disrespectful.



How come everyone keeps saying that, and yet the only people apparently no upset about it are his teammates and the organization?

If that's all you care about then, don't talk about it, the team is fine with it. The team is more concerned with winning or losing. Losing to the Hawks hurt more than Lebron walking off camera before the shot clock expired.

And I'm almost certain Kobe has done the same thing before. 

It's like people have never seen the end of a loss before.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> How come everyone keeps saying that, and yet the only people apparently no upset about it are his teammates and the organization?
> 
> If that's all you care about then, don't talk about it, the team is fine with it. The team is more concerned with winning or losing. Losing to the Hawks hurt more than Lebron walking off camera before the shot clock expired.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize we can't talk about it, sorry.

I don't understand you futuristxen, why on earth are you so defensive. Sure, it's your team, but you seem to take everything negatively said against the Cavs or LeBron personally. Relax. I really couldn't give a **** about the situation, it's more responses like this which you always tend to give after a Cavs thread on the general board.

Kobe's done it, huh? Care to give me the game and I'll look it up. If you can find it, I apologize before hand. Any example of 9 players jogging past half court and 1 walking the other way?

You think his teammates or the organization would go against LeBron's actions to the public or media? Sorry to say this, but LeBron's bigger than the Cleveland franchise. Similar to Jordan's scenario with the Bulls back in the late 80s early 90s, they can't afford it.

Brandname, you make good points and I agree. It is being blown up. However, I can't help but feel that if it were Kobe or Carter we would be hearing it a lot more because of their reputations. LeBron doesn't have that reputation, and rightfully so. I did watch the game, I never mentioned LeBron walking off the court.


----------



## Cougars#21 (Nov 9, 2006)

The media is the ones that are making a big deal about this. The game was definetly over . If it would have been anyone else it would be all but over.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I seriously can't believe Lebron is taking flack for this they were down by 9 points with 15 second lefts and there was no plans given them to the coaching staff to foul. He even was talking to Joe Johnson



> Every dribble, every dunk and every decision he makes is dissected. Some more so than others. LeBron James understands that. He just doesn't get why some are saying he quit on the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> James was widely criticized on sports talk radio and by TV pundits for leaving the floor in the final seconds Tuesday night in a 104-95 overtime loss to Atlanta. After missing a 3-pointer with 15 seconds left, he began walking off the floor toward Cleveland's locker room while the Hawks dribbled out the clock.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15973373.htm


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

no big deal to me i dont believe that it was so much of a problem to me... so what that he walked off.... lets just hope this doesnt happen again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

So LeBron actually didn't fully walk off the court but only partially walked off the court and he gets this much criticism from the media, radio hosts, and posters on message boards? If LeBron didn't fully leave the court, then this whole discussion here of hypothetical questions, bold accusations of quitting, assumptions made on the part of LeBron's character and all that other stuff is effectively thrown out of the window.

Meaning all of this was nothing but pure bull****. But don't tell that to some of the critics who were waiting for the moment to take LeBron's head off.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/arash_markazi/11/10/lebron/index.html

This is getting ridiculous. 
Sports writing has become an entire field of gossip and manufactured controversy. 

It's truly a shame because some of the actually good analysts like David Aldridge get pushed out because of tools like this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So he didn't walk off the floor....
He walked off camera...

****ing ridiculous.

I wish I had the end of a game to show, but usually at that point of the game nobody is paying attention. I'll be sure to check out the end of tonight's games on League Pass and see if anyone doesn't run back for defense in the final seconds of a loss with the game decided.

And LachlanWood, I don't take it personal, it's just my favorite player and his team, so I enjoy talking about them like most fans. Sorry you take my fandom so personal. You need to chill and laugh more.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Mike Brown wasn't too happy about it.

Iverson did it a while back and everyone jumped on him, so why cant they do the same to LeBron?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> I'm pretty sure Mike Brown wasn't too happy about it.


Mike Brown didn't even know about it until his son told him they were talking about it on TV.

Swing and a miss.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Mike Brown didn't even know about it until his son told him they were talking about it on TV.
> 
> Swing and a miss.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2655852 

"This business is the perception business and the right way to do it is to finish the game out on the court. It won't happen again." - Mike Brown

Nice try... 

Swing and a miss.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This simply has to do with the media indulging in gossip rather than reporting actual facts. When did sports become the tabloids?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> I'm pretty sure Mike Brown wasn't too happy about it.
> 
> Iverson did it a while back and everyone jumped on him, so why cant they do the same to LeBron?


If Iverson didn't even fully walk off the court and an opposing team was running out the clock and the media, posters on websites, radio hosts and what not all jumped down Iverson's throat - then I'm sorry people jumped on him. But just because people people did that to Iverson (if his situation was exactly like LeBron's) doesn't make it right to do it to LeBron. In fact, if Iverson and LeBron's situations were identical, you'd have 2 separate cases of people unjustly piling up on players simply because they can (and simply because they want to throw in their 2 cents of insults and criticisms regardless of whether it's just or not). So that would be bull**** happening twice.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2655852
> 
> "This business is the perception business and the right way to do it is to finish the game out on the court. It won't happen again." - Mike Brown
> 
> ...


"
Cavaliers coach Mike Brown didn't know about the flap about James' late-game stroll until he was told by his son that it was being discussed on TV. "

SCHWING! and a miss.

Read the article posted in this thread by pioneer13 and get your mind right. The quote you quoted doesn't even prove your point.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> "
> Cavaliers coach Mike Brown didn't know about the flap about James' late-game stroll until he was told by his son that it was being discussed on TV. "
> 
> SCHWING! and a miss.
> ...


How does it not prove my point? What does him not knowing about it right after the game prove? I can answer that, it proves nothing. When Mike Brown commented on it, what did he say? Just because he didnt know right after the game that LeBron did that, it doesnt prove my point? That is a direct quote from Mike Brown, in which you can tell he wasnt too happy. Please explain how that doesnt prove what I just posted?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> How does it not prove my point? What does him not knowing about it right after the game prove? I can answer that, it proves nothing. When Mike Brown commented on it, what did he say? Just because he didnt know right after the game that LeBron did that, it doesnt prove my point? That is a direct quote from Mike Brown, in which you can tell he wasnt too happy. Please explain how that doesnt prove what I just posted?


 ^ I think you're reading it completely different then most of us. 

Most Cavs fans from the articles written and speculation look like this
1) Brown didn't notice anything during the "incident" because Lebron didn't do anything all that egregious

2) Brown didn't think it was a big deal at all

3) Brown though felt the perception of Lebron would be affected. This is completely different from the coach being too upset about it.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Brown noticing it or not has nothing to do with measuring if it was a bad thing or not.



It was a chicken **** thing to do, looks like a sore crybaby when he does that, the Hawks radio quote put it best with 'what a sport he is'. Comes off as 'ooo, I'm better than everyone else, why should I be bothered to walk a few feet to the other side of the court'. A good coach would probably punish him, it's like leading big and having the ball with a few seconds to go, and going for a shot instead of running out the clock.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Brown noticing it or not has nothing to do with measuring if it was a bad thing or not.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a chicken **** thing to do, looks like a sore crybaby when he does that, the Hawks radio quote put it best with 'what a sport he is'. Comes off as 'ooo, I'm better than everyone else, why should I be bothered to walk a few feet to the other side of the court'. A good coach would probably punish him, it's like leading big and having the ball with a few seconds to go, and going for a shot instead of running out the clock.


LeBron heading down the court was out of frustration, not arrogance. That much was obvious from watching the game. Walking out of cockiness? That theory seems a little ridiculous. If you just lost a game, you're not feeling on top of the world and especially after losing to a team you felt you should have beat.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LeBron is clearly the devil.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

EHL said:


> LeBron is clearly the devil.


I think he's starting to know how Kobe feels. It must be frustrating.


----------

